# Federal Mogul Camshafts Ltd Surrey ( Oct 2011 ) VERY PICTURE HEAVY



## PROSNIPER (Oct 23, 2011)

*Federal Mogul Camshafts Ltd*

The company announced in May 2007 that it was seeking 70 redundancies in its 140-strong workforce at the long establish-ed engineering premises but it said it would continue to manufacture out of the Elstead factory, supplying customers such as BMW and Perkins.
remaining workers were informed that the factory would almost certainly close in October 2008.

The Elstead works started life at the beginning of the 20th century as Weyburn Engineering, and in recent years was merged to become Weyburn Bartel before being bought by Federal Mogul.
It has always been the only real factory in the village, and it employed about 300 people in 1937 when it manufactured lifeboat engines and parts for cars and aeroplanes.
When soaring asbestos liabilities forced Federal Mogul to file Chapter 11 bankruptcy in the US in 2001, its UK subsidiaries were placed under the control of court appointed administrators.

The Elstead workforce, who carry out precision engineering for a number of high profile clients on the four-acre site, believed the business still had a future, despite the company’s decision to make 70 redundancies.

However, hopes faded after most of the site was sold to a property developer.

----------------------------------------------------​
October 2011 

i made a visit to the Federal Mogul Camshafts Ltd after spotting it from the road side a few weeks back , the high new fences attracted me to thinking the its now not being used by anyone at all so i thought you guys would like to have a quick look see in the grounds of the 4 acre site :thumb

after a walk around for just over three hours i was walking across the main yard that runs VERY close to a block of offices and i spotted a dog van turn up with a very fat man inside ...after sitting and watching for a while i saw the guy get out and start unlocking the gate, thinking it was the best move to come out as i did not want a 4 stone Alsatian sniffing me out  . as the guy was just unlocking the gate he spotted me i made it VERY clear that all i was doing was taking photos and no being a prat and smashing things up. it was clear he was happy with my honesty and yet me carry on taking a few more shots of the building inside and then i said i would leave , he was happy with that and drove his car in and locked the gates behind him. he did go on to say that its not very often that they do visit but when they do the dog does wander the whole site and takes no prisoners  i did ask him was its a office worker that had called?... he gave the impression that some busy body had called them we chatted for about 15 mins about what pics i had taken and such like then i said i would not hold him up any more and he let me out the main gate 

nice guy :thumb ...i think it helped that i have also done my S.I.A license so we had a common interest.

so on the the pics this was my second place i have ever been too after cutting my teeth on fullers earth works i wanted to look for a place that no one had been to on the forums yet and this was it im just starts to learn more about what makes a good pic and i have Photoshop and fx2 as well but just wanted to let you all the the pics as they came out the camera 











Office Building part of the site





Parking Area and Bike Sheds




















Social Club Area with bar still with a full stock of glasses too 















and your winning number is ......oh crap i dropped my ticket ...:banghead















Why is it what ever place you visit they always leave a piano behind ??















The first of four ! safes i found 





I have no idea what this does but it was worth a quick pic









































:wanker...




















































































































































































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pics :smile





*PROSNIPER*​


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2011)

Like it mate shame for the workforce but very interesting well done


----------

